
A heroin addiction fueled a former engineer’s bank robbery spree - esalazar
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2019-anthony-hathaway-hooked-on-bank-robbing/
======
vmurthy
From the story: "It gets to the point that it’s not about being high, it’s
about not being sick". That's scary!

Of course,I don't see the point of using Boeing in the headline. Robberies
notwithstanding, the problems of addiction would have been the same for any
one else, too.

~~~
thrw298398
Interesting twist. I am a high functioning addict in a top tier company who
has dabbled in the more extreme drugs in the past two years. I am alone. All
family is deceased. I can't seek help via EAP because I will be judged and
labeled. What do I do?

~~~
vmurthy
I’m afraid I don’t quite know how EAP works and am sorry to hear about your
addiction. One advice If I may : no one quite cares about you for their
judgements to matter. Your life is yours alone and in the interest of your
life and health, please do get some help.

------
mothsonasloth
Opiates sound hellish and indiscriminatory.

My question is are the drugs themselves to blame, or BigPharma who uses them
with/without the knowledge of their pharmacological effects in the short and
long term?

~~~
daniel-cussen
It leads me to use "addict" as a transitive verb.

As in, "Purdue Pharma knowingly addicted millions of Americans to opioids."

(As an aside, in Spanish at least "suicide" is also a transitive verb in some
cases, as in "The Roman emperor suicided the senator." This was because in
Rome emperors would knowingly and deliberately create circumstances (credible
threats for instance) that would leave the victim with effectively no choice
but to do what many others in the same situation would do).

------
mapcars
What a story!

~~~
waltwalther
I second that. I would buy this man's book. Too bad it was all lost. I hope he
rewrites it. I bought Clay Tumey's book after reading about him on reddit.
He's another non-violent bank robber. Good story there also, except his wasnt
a heroin addiction.

------
xfitm3
if(headline =~ " _Boeing_ ") sensationalize++;

~~~
Aromasin
else sensationalize++;

# Is it really a headline if it's not sensationalized nowadays?

~~~
xfitm3
Unfortunately not. RIP fairness doctrine.

------
Aardwolf
"A heroin addiction fueled a former Boeing engineer’s, 30-bank robbery spree"

Off topic, but I don't understand why the comma is there? Is there some
English language rule dictating this one?

~~~
david-s
the original title has "yearlong, 30-bank" there. "yearlong" has been removed
for some reason, but the comma remains

~~~
tomhoward
It'd be because the original title exceeded the 80-char limit, so the
submitter tried to condense it.

